# 5th Annual MS MNG Christmas Party-Marinellis



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Hotwired said:


> Who ever thinks they will be there first should pick up some name tags and a sharpie from office depot.


Good idea, big enough for screen and real names.  I picked up some name tags and will bring a marker.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I should be able to make it there....will look forward to meeting some members ....this will be my first meet & greet  ......unless the fish are bitting and someone calls me to fish!!


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Menu deals:

Labbats and Labbats Lite: $1.50 Bottle

Pitchers Domestic: $5.00

Miller Lite draft 22oz.: $3.00

Pizza Slice: $1.00

Cheese Sliders: $.75

Cheeese Nachos: $3.00

Wings: $.50

hopefully everyone will find something they like... I wil have a flyer on the tables for our group...

ask for Kitty at the door if you are not sure where the seating area is...


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Dead Bird said:


> Menu deals:
> 
> Labbats and Labbats Lite: $1.50 Bottle
> 
> ...


Kitty at the door now thats what I talking about:lol: :lol: I found something I like already:lol: Cya Slick


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Houghton laker said:


> I should be able to make it there....will look forward to meeting some members ....this will be my first meet & greet  ......unless the fish are bitting and someone calls me to fish!!


Kevin, I will have some wild game dinner tickets with me at the MNG, I think I will have 4 left (Dead Bird is going) See yo guys Tuesday. Al


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

See you guys there! I'm guessing I'll make it around 5:30 -6:00.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey thanks for checking on me Al D. Sure did enjoy meeting you guys at the smelt dipping gig up our way last year and hope to again this year. I also enjoyed your fishing company Al and will definitely get you out again a couple times this coming year as you seem to be a standup guy. Marinellis sounds like a good time for sure but without a sober side kick to get me back home...let's just say it probably wouldn't be one of my better ideas with the return hour+ drive..... 

Have a good time fellas and Merry Christmas from us river hugging east siders....gilly


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

I will ber able to make it, sounds like a great time!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Looks like I'll be there!!! At least till 6:20, maybe later.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Slick fishing said:


> Kitty at the door now thats what I talking about:lol: :lol: I found something I like already:lol: Cya Slick


I thought it was "Kitty bar the door..."
Uck uck uck uck uck uck uck uck uck uck..
<----<<<


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Careful now, I think kitty is Dead birds better half. I do know for sure Dead bird is a rather large/ intimidating fellow. Very friendly and smiles at every joke but he's still someone I want as a friend .


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Ed Michrina said:


> Careful now, I think kitty is Dead birds better half. I do know for sure Dead bird is a rather large/ intimidating fellow. Very friendly and smiles at every joke but he's still someone I want as a friend .


Well big guys dont bother me but disrespecting another mans wife does so with that being said sorry about that Deadbird if thats your wife no disrespect intended, I know it would tick me off if the shoe was on the other foot..Cya Slick

PS..Ed I am glad you did not let me walk around any longer with my foot in my mouth


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

AL D. said:


> Kevin, I will have some wild game dinner tickets with me at the MNG, I think I will have 4 left (Dead Bird is going) See yo guys Tuesday. Al



I just picked mine up from T-bone  should be a fun night!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone know how far of a drive it is from Plymouth? I would love to be able to make and met some of you but I have to work until at least 6:30?????


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Huntinggirl said:


> Does anyone know how far of a drive it is from Plymouth? I would love to be able to make and met some of you but I have to work until at least 6:30?????


I would say 30-40 minutes via I-275, I-696, then I-75. Rush hour traffic about over by then.


----------



## CASTMASTER 5000 (Mar 22, 2006)

Count me in! It'll be nice to meet some of you guys! I'll be the guy with the Canada hat on.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I have never been at a meet and greet ,so I will make this one.Looking forward to meeting all.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I would say 30-40 minutes via I-275, I-696, then I-75. Rush hour traffic about over by then.


Thank you !!! As long as I get out of here by then I am going to try real hard to make it !!!


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

I'll be there for sure. Hopefully before the traffic gets jammed up on 696


----------

